# My Polar wolf partial fursuit



## PolarLight (Aug 11, 2010)

Currently I am working on my polar wolf Fursuit, PolarLight (my fursona)

At now:







Fursuit is partial, but I will make it complete, in the near future...


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 11, 2010)

At Moscow Metro, Tretyakovskaya station, 5 of July 2010:

(before some changes on head, result of them can bee seen above ^)





Nizhny Novgorod, Big Pokrovskaya street:


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 11, 2010)

Apart from being a wolf you are also Russian so you win regardless.

More on topic, for a first fursuit this is looking schmick (meaning good)


----------



## Bir (Aug 11, 2010)

It's so adorable. I love that the eyes blend in much nicer, especially outside in the daylight. Eyes that pop out with color and design really annoy me. This partial is lovely.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 11, 2010)

It looks great. :3


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 12, 2010)

You did a very good job. Keep up the good work!


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks to all!


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 13, 2010)

At Zaozerye festival, June 2010:


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 13, 2010)

Work has began:











Condition 30.12.2009





Nose, made of polymer clay





Eyes:











My cat named Simba is exploring head construction:





Teeth:


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 13, 2010)

First fursuit walk at NNOV (Nizhny Novgorod, Russia)






Acida Glyuk, PolarLight, Kin-ci and Firet the tiger^


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 13, 2010)

I see paper. 
I DO NOT recommend using paper or any kind of paper-ey product like cardboard for anything on any part of a fursuit. Unless you want no durability whatsoever. 

Looks nice though. 
Just don't use paper.


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for recomendation... I used paper because I Ñould not find a more suitable material (canvas embroidery, banner mesh, etc)

Will be redone


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 15, 2010)

Photographer))

Shot taken on the Big Pokrovskaya walk street (Nizhny Novgorod)

Camera is a part of sculpture)


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 18, 2010)

Configuration of head is under correcting and upgrading)

My wolf head is like the head of fox...10% of street people`s cries are "Ð­Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ°!" (eng: "Fox!")

Photos will be some later.)


----------



## Willow (Aug 18, 2010)

The construction of the head an everything looks really good. Nice head overall. 

And the cat in one of your pictures looks almost like my cat Yuki.


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 18, 2010)

Comparing my head with other, similar type, I found some serious errors relating to the construction of the moving jaw... It also needs a redesign... *thinking and working*

Willow, thank you))


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 18, 2010)

Ð¢Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ„ÑƒÑ€ÑÑŒÑŽÑ‚ Ñ…Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾ÑˆÐ¸Ð¹!


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 18, 2010)

Ð¡Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð±Ð¾!) / Thanks!))


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 19, 2010)

Yesterday, I was in Nizhny Novgorod, on the final of 1 part of helicopter race "Moscow-Tyumen`"

Near the Robinson R44:





Dark sky on background - approaching of big thunderstorm!


----------



## PolarLight (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is a photo from RusFurrence2011, this convent were in hotel near Moscow.

NOCT the snow leopard, Me^^, Kudi (fox) (at right), and AquaFox





Russian winter sports^^


----------



## PolarLight (Jun 28, 2011)

Zvezdochka ("Star") hikers meet. On Uzola river, Nizhny Novgorod region, Gorodets area.

Welcome kayakers!^^


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jun 29, 2011)

In love with the fur colors, great design and fursuit


----------



## PolarLight (Jul 14, 2011)

Riding the Children railroad train^^

Nizhny Novgorod, Russia


----------



## PolarLight (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Silent_Eliminator (Jul 15, 2011)

I like the new eyes, they stand out more rather than blending in like the old one did.


----------



## PolarLight (Sep 6, 2011)

On MAKS airshow, Zhukovsky, near Moscow) Photo by NOCT (SnowLL)


----------



## PolarLight (Sep 6, 2011)

On Kropotkinskaya station (Moscow Metro), NOCT (SnowLL)


----------



## PolarLight (Sep 6, 2011)

during this trip to Moscow i worn partial suit


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 6, 2011)

You do not need to create three posts for your images, however, I'd like to ask you to link them via Photobucket or FA..They are a tad bit too big.


----------



## PolarLight (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry, i edited the posts...


----------



## Sar (Sep 17, 2011)

PolarLight said:


>


Best Picture. Good work.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 19, 2011)

PolarLight said:


> On Kropotkinskaya station (Moscow Metro), NOCT (SnowLL)



that is such a cool train station. also whatever camera you use is insanely good. very clean picture and accurate colors. i also enjoy your craftsmanship on the suit. very good work.


----------



## PolarLight (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks) Photo was taken by NOCT (SnowLL on FA), he is absolutely great in photography)

Fursuit head will be remade in near future)) And, also, i like design of this station, very beautiful) It was built in 1933-1935


----------



## Fredriksam (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice suit you have. Is a bit jeaolus.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Oct 28, 2011)

I really like this suit. It developed so very well! Good work.


----------



## ~Insanity~ (Nov 19, 2011)

I use fun foam and bouncy balls for eyes


----------

